# Are the Square-2, Square-3 and Square-4 mass-produced?



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 6, 2020)

Different sources may have different conceptions of how the naming scheme would be extrapolated. So to clarify, here is left to right:

Square-1, Square-2, Square-3, Square-4






So are the Square-2, Square-3 and Square-4 mass-produced anywhere?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 6, 2020)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> Different sources may have different conceptions of how the naming scheme would be extrapolated. So to clarify, here is left to right:
> 
> Square-1, Square-2, Square-3, Square-4
> 
> ...


Nope. I’ve never even seen puzzles like those. The calvins square 2 is a bit different


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Jan 6, 2020)

If so, should they be mass-produced? If so, should they be added to the competitions?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 6, 2020)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> If so, should they be mass-produced? If so, should they be added to the competitions?


They could be mass produced, but definitely not added to comps. Squan is already a pretty unpopular event so I don’t think a lot of people would participate.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 12, 2020)

oh no.....a harder squan


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> oh no.....a harder squan



when you read something and have an idea for a funny comment, but then realize it's been a while since someone replied, but post anyway because you think your comment is that funny lol


----------

